# прийти на ум



## sp4rk13

Привет,

Я читала в словари, что "прийти на ум" значит "to cross one's mind" -- я думаю, что эта полезная фраза но я не знаю как точно использовать фразу. Я была бы благодарна за примеры пользования... например, как по-русски "an idea crossed her mind"?

Спасибо


----------



## Ptak

sp4rk13 said:


> Привет,
> 
> Я читала в словар*ях*, что "прийти на ум" значит "to cross one's mind" -- я думаю, что эта полезная фраза*,* но я не знаю*,* как точно использовать фразу. Я была бы благодарна за примеры *ис*пользования... например, как по-русски "an idea crossed her mind"?


_Ей на ум пришла идея / мысль_.


----------



## Saluton

sp4rk13 said:


> Пользование фразой "прийти на ум*"?*
> Привет,
> 
> Я читала в словар*е*, что "прийти на ум" значит "to cross one's mind" -- я думаю, что эт*о* полезная фраза*,* но я не знаю*,* как точно использовать *эту* фразу. Я была бы благодарна за примеры *её* использования... например, как по-русски "an idea crossed her mind"?
> 
> Спасибо


 


Ptak said:


> _Ей на ум пришла идея / мысль_.


This variant is possible but I don't like it, sounds a bit tautologous to me. Куда идея ещё может прийти? В голову если только (тоже тавтология, по-моему). The English phrase "an idea crossed her mind" seems OK, though. Odd. In Russian, I would put it as _ей на ум пришло, что... _or_ у неё появилась идея/мысль._


----------



## sp4rk13

@Ptak:
Спасибо за пример и справления!
Я не совершенно понимаю мои ошибки итак я была бы благодарна за объяснение, если я не слишком беспокою. Я признаю, что "словари" был неправильный, но почему надо говорить "словарях" и нет "словаре" хотя есть только один словарь? :/
Также -- есть разница между "пользование" и "использование"? Я никогда не понимала это... 

@Saluton:
Спасибо за совет и справления! Я буду помнить, что фраза может быть странная; и "у неё появилась идея" кажется полезно 

EDIT: Я сейчас вижу, что Saluton сказал "словаре"... :S


----------



## Ptak

sp4rk13 said:


> Я признаю, что "словари" было неправильно, но почему надо говорить "словарях"*,* а не "словаре" хотя есть только один словарь? :/
> 
> EDIT: Я сейчас вижу, что Saluton сказал "словаре"...


Я думала, что вы хотели употребить множественное число.




> Я буду помнить, что фраза*,* может быть*,* странная; и "у неё появилась идея" кажется полезно


"У неё появилась идея" is perfect. But "Ей на ум пришла идея / мысль" is not strange at all. It is a very common Russian phrase, even an idiom.


----------



## Maroseika

Мне на ум пришла идея - looks like contamination of two similar idioms.

http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search.xml?nodia=1&mycorp=%2528created%253C%253D%25221900%2522%2529&mysent=&mysize=29089683&dpp=&spp=&spd=&text=lexform&mode=main&sort=gr_tagging&lang=ru&req=%EF%F0%E8%F8%EB%EE+%ED%E0+%F3%EC


----------



## Nastena

Я бы сказала так: Мне в голову пришла мысль-An idea came into my mind.


----------



## Aquatarkus

sp4rk13 said:


> @ptak:
> Спасибо за пример и справления!
> Я не совершенно полностью понимаю мои свои ошибки итак я была бы благодарна за объяснение, если я не слишком беспокою. Я признаю, что "словари" было неправильныйо, но почему надо говорить "словарях", а не и нет "словаре", хотя есть только один словарь? :/
> Также -- есть ли разница между "пользование" и "использование"? Я никогда не понимала это...
> 
> @saluton:
> Спасибо за совет и исправления! Я буду помнить, что фраза может быть страннаяой; и "у неё появилась идея" кажется полезно
> 
> edit: Я сейчас вижу, что saluton сказал "словаре"... :s



Примеры:

Сегодня мне пришло на ум: а не начать ли изучать английский?
Иногда ему приходит на ум покуролесить.
Им, чего доброго, ещё прийдет на ум ограбить магазин.

Выражение, на мой взгляд, не очень часто употребляемое.


----------



## Dmitry_86

sp4rk13 said:


> Привет,
> 
> Я *про*читала в словар*е*, что "прийти на ум" *означает* "to cross one's mind" -- я думаю, что эта полезная фраза*,* но я не знаю, как точно использовать *эту* фразу. Я была бы благодарна за примеры *ее и*спользования... например, как *сказать/будет* по-русски "an idea crossed her mind"?
> 
> Спасибо


 
Some examples:

1) "Как это вообще могло прийти тебе на ум?"
2) "Я и сам сейчас удивляюсь - как это мне самому не пришло на ум (сделать так) раньше!!!"
3) "Кто знает, что им (там) придет на ум"

My examples are spoken ones and should be avoided in formal Russian. 

In the first example someone is shocked at something that has happened previously and the question itself conveys this great surprise or indignation. Usually this sentence is come across in negative contexts and situations. 

In the second sentence someone, maybe thanks to a hint or a brainwave, has either eventually found out something or managed to discover the way to create or produce something. As a rule, sentences like these have positive meanings

The third example may be seen when reading about criminals, for example, including muggers, pickpockets, robbers, burglars, etc. Or you may hear it said about someone with whom a speaker has bad relationships or has just quarelled and they do not know what these people are going to do in response. The sentence is definitely negative.


----------



## Danielg

I am 36 and I have just understood that I couldn't force myself to speak in a manner  Dmitry suggested. Perhaps my granny could. All sentences will sound better, and informal, and little bit modern if you use пришло в голову instead of пришло на ум. 
It seems to me that I NEVER used such exprecion.
Такая вот идея посетила меня вдруг.


----------



## sp4rk13

Спасибо большое за все совет и исправлении!


----------



## Indirect

sp4rk13 said:


> Спасибо большое за все советы и исправлениия!


 
Пожалуйста


----------



## pinguine

еще английский вариант прийти на ум - occur


----------



## elemika

danielg said:


> i am 36 and i have just understood that i couldn't force myself to speak in a manner dmitry suggested. Perhaps my granny could. All sentences will sound better, and informal, and little bit modern if you use пришло в голову instead of пришло на ум.
> It seems to me that i never used such exprecion.
> Такая вот идея посетила меня вдруг.


 
Меня никогда не убеждала статистика поисковых систем, но в данном случае пришла идея (в голову или на ум) воспользоваться Яндексом для разрешения некоторых сомнений.
Результаты: 
Пришло на ум - 22 млн
Пришло в голову- 32 млн
(Взбрело в голову -0,68 млн)

Пришла в голову мысль - 19 млн
Пришла на ум мысль -10 млн
Пришла в голову идея -14 млн
Пришла на ум идея - 7 млн

И, наконец, 
Появилась идея 18 млн
Появилась мысль 24 млн

Похоже, нас  нисколько не смущает тавтология,
и головой мы пользуемся несколько чаще, чем умом


----------



## andy0210

Я бы сказал, мне идея пришла в голову. Как-то хочется сказать "Мне на ум ничего не приходит". Очень сильно кажется, что "прийти на ум" часто используется с отрицательным местоимением в позиции подлежащего.


----------



## vasko705

sp4rk13 said:


> ...
> Также -- есть разница между "пользование" и "использование"? Я никогда не понимала это...
> 
> ...


Almost the same situation like yours 'specially' and 'especially'.
Just one letter difference and in result is absolutely other meaning- although the last one looks like the latino's version of the recent.
If to see on the matter seriously we are using always "использование" as an _using_ and "пользование" stays in special language's branches like in medicine (and means the _treatment_ ) or in other professional slangs with meaning of the _consuming_ (водопользование, землепользование)
I believe the separation of meaning occurred in XIXth Century.


----------



## elemika

vasko705 said:


> Almost the same situation like yours 'specially' and 'especially'.
> Just one letter difference and in result is absolutely other meaning- although the last one looks like the latino's version of the recent.
> If to see on the matter seriously we are using always "использование" as an _using_ and "пользование" stays in special language's branches like in medicine (and means the _treatment_ ) or in other professional slangs with meaning of the _consuming_ (водопользование, землепользование)
> I believe the separation of meaning occurred in XIXth Century.



Of course, it's offtop but...

*Пользование* - употребление вещей в соответствии с их прямым назначением (_Места общественного пользования...; Правила пользования...; Право пользования..; Постоянное или временное пользование.._.) Акцент на соответствие прямому назначению.
*Использование* - употребление вещей в какое-то дело, применение их с какой-то целью (в соответствии с назначением или не по назначению). Акцент на употребление.

_Пример_: Правила пользования утюгом запрещают его использование  для забивания гвоздей и приготовления яичницы 

Использование утюга облегчает быт, но пользование утюгом в жару представляет большую проблему.

Вообще-то, это  отдельная тема для обсуждения


----------

